# Been away



## littleowl (Jul 8, 2014)

Ever tried taking photo's when flash is banned in a cave.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome back little owl, and good photos. Where did you go?

I remember taking photos of the inside of a cave in Nerja Spain, and being so frustrated that I couldn't use the flash, but I understood the reasons why. Mine weren't as good as yours tho'


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2014)

Great photos Littleowl, and welcome back!


----------



## Raven (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures.  Underground caves are amazing!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 8, 2014)

_Wow great photos Little Owl _


----------



## littleowl (Jul 9, 2014)

HollyDolly.
I put the camera on live shoot combined with Night Portrate.. Then used the flat hand rails as a tripod to keep the camera steady.
Thanks for the comment.
We stayed at the Hotel Nerja.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2014)

Ooooh it was nerja!  I should have thought of doing that I will next time. I love the caves but OMG the stairs to get out nearly killed me!! 

I'll see if I can root some of mine out for you to see, I ended up taking them on my iphone!


----------

